# what is diatomaceous earth?



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

A fine, siliceous (made of silica) "earth" composed mainly of the skeletal remains of diatoms (single cell microscopic algae with rigid internal structure consisting mainly of silica). 

www.alken-murray.com/glossarybug.html


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

I use it in my bettle traps bellow my screen board. It works great last longer and is cheaper than veg oil. It is not a posion. It does dehydrate insects when they come in contact with it. There is a food grade so you can like your finger when your done.
Marty


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I know it dehydrates soft bellied critters, like slugs, & snails. By cutting their underside. Because the particles are sharp.

Does it actually work on hard shelled bugs like the Beatles?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

KQ6AR said:


> Does it actually work on hard shelled bugs like the Beatles?


With the given precautions, my guess is the only way it will affect exoskeletal insects would be through them actually breathing the DE. 

DE is very dusty and can cause lung problems if breathed heavily, so when applying it dry always wear a good dust mask or stand up wind. 

FYI DE sold for swimming pool filters is ineffective for insect control because it has been heated and chemically treated. It won't kill insects and it is very dangerous to breathe. Natural and food grade DE will kill beneficial insects too, so use it sparingly to kill problem infestations of harmful insects.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I tried DE on adult SHBs by putting some in a bottle with adult beetles and 3 days later the little buggers were still alive


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

DE kills bettles in My bottom tray. You guys can say whatever you want. I use it and it works. That is a fact that I know. I find dead ants in it also.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

So it is a dusty chemical that can get up in the brood and honey, I'll run out and throw that one in the hive too! NOT! kitchen oil rules!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

t:Wow which did that rabbit go, we are way off the orginal question but another thing I did with it, I had some frames in an observation hive that were "eat up" with SHBs and I put them in a nuc with DE on the bottom board, it killed the larva _all the larva_ SHB and bee larve because the bees faned it all over the box


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

DE is not toxic, not a chemical.
Baby calves go crazy for it and it cuts down on scours and crypto


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I know one guy who uses DE to filtre wax. But he also uses clay and charcol to filtre to get the wax white. How he does it, i do not know. He does a good job, and will be sadly missed in the candle filtreing wax department...got out of that side line


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

honeyshack said:


> DE is not toxic, not a chemical.
> Baby calves go crazy for it and it cuts down on scours and crypto


Chickens love the stuff too... it kills worms (tape, round, flat, etc) and internal parasites.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

they like to dust in it when they are confined in the winter to get rid of lice too....chickens i mean


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

honeyshack said:


> they like to dust in it when they are confined in the winter to get rid of lice too....chickens i mean


Very true....


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

DE is harmful to insects because it is very sharp, glass like skelatal remains of diatoms, scratching and causing cuts in the exoskelaton of arthopods, thus making them bleed lymph and prone to disease.


----------

